# Ikan Koi > Penyakit dan Pengobatan Koi >  penyakit koi

## hellcop

Selamat Pagi suhu2 koi lover,

Mohon informasi & cara pengobatan nya donk tentang penyakit koi yang saya pelihara..
berikut saya lampirkan gambar nya..




Terima kasih

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rajakoitangerang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rajakoitangerang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

